# How to recompile a package and look at its options.



## inurneck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi. How do you recompile a pkg package not a port and look at its options. I am being told ecore-x was not compiled with support for xcomposite so I need to compile that in. Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2014)

```
# cd /usr/ports/<category>/xcomposite
# make rmconfig
# make showconfig
```
That shows the default OPTIONS for the port.  That is what the binary package is built using.

```
# make config
```
That will let you select alternate OPTIONS.


----------

